# Fishing the Pensacola pier



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

want to fish the pensacola pier, whats best and how ??


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

If your asking what is best.. to use to try to catch some fish??? That depends on what your trying to catch... bottom fish or spanish etc. Bring some dead shrimp, gulps... gotchas etc. and try your luck! You just never know what your going to catch! :hotsun

You could also google Pensacola fishing pier and check it out. It might tell you what is biting. Here... http://www.fishpensacolabeachpier.com/


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

got to gbbt and get a king leader, pompano jig, a small rod and a 25+30 pound class rod and have plenty of steel leaders andyou can pick up a couple gotchas if would like to catch spanish if they are there.


----------

